# TX - San Angelo - Red Hand of Doom



## nittanytbone (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello,

I'm seeking players to play through the Red Hand of Doom super-module.  While I am new to San Angelo, I am not new to DMing -- I've got quite a bit of experience with both 1E and 3.5 and I've run classic modules such as B2 "Keep on the Borderlands" and G1-3 "Against the Giants" with great success.

I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


----------

